# Husband Sponsored on wifes visa



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Apologies if this has already been answered, but I can't seem to find a definitive answer on the subject.

My wife has just accepted a job, where she will be a senior procurement manager, can she sponsor me as her spouse on a visa, she should tick the wage level box, which I have seen in some threads.

I work as a freelance programmer, so I won't be looking to be employed in Dubai, if anything I will setup a company once I am out there.

If she can't sponsor me it doesn't matter to much, as my work takes me around Europe and the Middle East, so I will leave Dubai regularly and can renew my visa each time.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well this has been covered numerous times and is mentioned in the sticky thread too. 

A husband can only go on a wife's visa if she is in certain professions or has a salary above an approved level. The PRO of the company she will be working for will clarify if this can be done.

You can leave and enter the UAE several times on a tourist visa (depending on your nationality), but cannot work here. Without residency you will also only be able to drive a rental car and will have problems getting a bank account.

Setting up a company is not as simple as it sounds. Unless you via a freezone (many of which specialise) you must have local partner who would own half of your business. There are significant costs in setting up a company and even as a freelancer you must have the proper visa. 

-


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the info, I think she is fine on the salary level, so that will be ok, what I was concerned about is that she did not fall under one of the specific professions, but I understand the rules are different for each emirate.

As you say I am sure her company will confirm what is/not possible.

With regard to setting up, I have been speaking to some companies who handle setting up a business for a small fee! So that should be fine also.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Daniel,

I have recently set up my own llc here in Dubai. I used the services of a company and found them to be very reliable and thorough. They also charge a small admin fee and when I had done my search they were the cheapest!

If you would like more details on them PM me.

Thanks!
Tanya


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, 

That would be a great help.

I think I read that I need to have a certain amount of post before I can PM, but once I hit the required level I will be in contact.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes i guess u need minimum 5 posts before u can PM


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, almost there then.


----------

